# Искривления. Остеохондроз. Спондилоартроз. Спондилез. Протрузии. Гемангиома в теле L1. Spina bifida



## Anton_L (8 Апр 2018)

*Искривления. Остеохондроз. Спондилоартроз. Спондилез. Протрузии. Гемангиома в теле L1 1.8x1.4 см. Spina bifida остистого отростка тела L5. ВСД.
Что еще не нашли? (шутка)
И что с этим делать? (серьезно)*

*Здравствуйте!*
Мне 36 лет. Мужчина. Рост 183 см, вес 100 кг. Без в/п.
До 30 лет жил как все нормальные люди со здоровой спиной, не испытывая каких-либо серьезных проблем. Они то были, но не беспокоили. В возрасте, примерно 15-16 лет мне ставили диагноз сколиоз 1 степени и направляли на ЛФК, после которого, помню что болела спина и начались прохрустывания в поясничном отделе. Ходил около месяца, потом забросил, после чего боли (дискомфорт) в спине не беспокоили до 23-25 лет.
Позже спина иногда болела, например, после длительной непрерывной физической работы на стройке у себя (ношение ведер с песком и щебнем, 30 кг. на две руки, или разгрузка и ношение на пупке мешков с цементом по 50 кг). Ранее, в студенческие годы часто погрузочно-разгрузочные работы. Много, тяжело, бездумно. Были жжения в пояснице, которые обычно проходили через 2-3 дня без специального лечения и я наивно полагал, что это нормально и что у всех так. Болями бы я это не назвал, скорее чувство дискомфорта.
После окончания учебы, в основном сидячая работы плюс не регулярные, но тяжелые физические нагрузки при строительстве ИЖС.
Последние 2 года - сидячая работа, минимум физических нагрузок, связанных с поднятие тяжестей, в качестве профилактики болей в спине и ВСД - бассейн 2 раза в неделю.
*
1. Пояснично-крестцовый отдел позвоночника.*
Что такое радикулит я узнал в возрасте 33 лет, тогда и сделал первое свое обследование. МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Заключение от 08.11.2014 во вложении. Сходил к врачу, проколол какие-то уколы, уже не вспомню. Острая боль, не дающая разогнуться прошла, а вот неприятные ощущения в виде жжения, остаются по сей день и проходят только, если пол дня  валяться на диване и ни чего не делать.
Почему-то тогда из всего заключения меня больше всего обеспокоила *Гемангиома в теле L1 размером 1,8х1,1 см*. Но нейрохирург областной больницы сказал, что для операции нет показаний, хотя высока вероятность патологического КП и вот если такое со мной случится, тогда и будем цементировать, а пока наблюдение, повторное МРТ через год. Сделал его правда только через *3 года*. Судя по заключению вроде все как бы на том же уровне. *Размер гемангиомы 1,8х1,4 см*, но как объяснил врач описывавший МРТ - разница в размерах может быть из-за погрешностей в измерениях. Снимки МРТ и заключение от 27.01.2018 прилагаю.

*2. Шейный отдел позвоночника. *
Примерно в возрасте 30 лет (+/- 2 года). Стали беспокоить частые головные боли и некоторые неврологические проблемы, которые несколько врачей объяснили диагнозами вегето-сосудистая дистония, цереброваскулярные кризы и астенический синдром, что как я понял одно из другого вытекающее. Мне делали Дуплексное сканирование, ЭХО-Энцефалографию, ЭКГ.
ЭХО и ЭКГ отклонений и паталогий не выявило, а первое исследование выявило врожденную паталогию - правая позвоночная артерия малого диаметра (0,22 см против левой 0,4 см) и умеренное снижение кровотока по обеим ПА. На что это влияет мне объяснили, сказали, что ни чего серьезного. Пропьешь пилюльки, бассейн и контрастный душ.
Нашел невролога, хожу к нему раз в год или пол-года, в зависимости от самочувствия, он мне помимо назначения нортропов, сосудорасширяющих и кроверасжижающих препаратов, находит точки на шеи, иногда на спине, которые "зажаты" и делает интенсивный, но не продолжительный массаж пальцами, очень не приятно, но зажатость проходит и я сразу реально чувствую, как расслабилась та или иная мышца, которая долгое время была в напряжении, а я этого даже не замечал и ни как не мог на это повлиять. Так же обязательно "хрустит" шею, ставит на место позвонки что-ли, я не знаю как это правильно называется и что он на самом деле делает, но делает он это очень аккуратно, поворачивая голову сначала в одну строну, потом медленно двигает её, как будто что-то ищет, что-то пытается почувствовать, а потом "хрясь", затем в другую сторону. Я понимаю, что вероятно это не совсем научно и возможно не безопасно, но мне это реально помогает! Иногда даже после этого в глазах светлее становиться и звон в ушах на какое-то время становится тише. Ни кому другому я бы этого делать не доверил, но этот врач меня просто спасает. Мои неврологические проблемы он объясняет *остеохондрозом*, расстройствами вегетативной-нервной системы и от части особенностью характера и даже может быть воспитания. И если на свой характер в 36 лет я уже вряд ли смогу повлиять, то *прошу вашего совета по поводу профилактики остеохондроза в шейном отделе, а так же грудном и пояснично-крестцовом. *Рентгены ш/о и г/о п-ка и заключение прилагаю.

*3. Возможно часть проблем с позвоночником связана с особенностью развития и недиагностированными травмами в детстве.*
До 12 лет спина была в норме. Никто из врачей проблем не видел. В возрасте 12-13 лет начался очень интенсивный рост. За одно только лето, когда мне исполнилось 13 лет я вырос наверное на 30 см, может и больше. Просто жесть. Я обогнал всех своих друзей не меньше чем на голову, от чего почему-то сильно комплексовал и чтобы не выделяться сильно сутулился, опуская голову вниз. Примерно в 13 лет мой рост и остановился на отметке 183 см. Друзья уже в более старшем возрасте меня догнали и некоторые даже перегнали, я же остался с этим же ростом и сколиозом 1 степени.
Примерно в этом же возрасте 13-15 лет были несколько случаев, которые могли обернуться серьезными травмами позвоночника, но в виду своего возраста, тогда я даже родителям не счел нужным этого рассказывать, не то, чтобы обращаться в больницу.

    Травма 1? (НИЖНИЙ ГРУДНОЙ или ПОЯСНИЧНЫЙ отдел позвоночника).
В возрасте примерно 13 лет, прыгая с деревянного мостика в воду головой вниз, стоя задом (т.е. спиной к воде), делая это уже надцатый раз за тот неблагополучный день, что-то пошло не так (подскользнулся или закружилась гова). В общем, при вхождении в воду, голова прошла по касательной от мостика, но при этом каким-то нелепым образом произошол ОЧЕНЬ СИЛЬНЫЙ УДАР спиной об мостик в области поясницы (может быть и в грудным отделом п-ка, сейчас уже точно не вспомнить, но почему-то кажется, что поясницей). Задержка дыхания более минуты, я до сих пор помню тот УЖАС, который меня тогда охватил. Я не думал о том, что мне больно, я реально боялся ЗАДОХНУТЬСЯ, потому что не мог не вдохнуть не выдохнуть. Тогда я думал, что задержка дыхания, была как-то связана с тем, что отбил легкие при ударе. Вероятно, что такое со мной было и ранее, при ударе спиной, или падении на спину, но только не в такой степени.
Затем 20 км в коляске мотоцикла до травмоталогии обласной больницы, где врач посмотрел, пощупал, понажимал на позвоночник, сказал, что все нормально и отправили домой. Не помню, чтобы мне тогда делали рентген.
Примечательно, что когда я залазил в коляску мотоцикла, то испытавал боль в позночнике, но когда приехали в больницу, то уже ничего не болело. Это я сейчас уже немного знаю про компрессионный перелом (симптомы и прочее). В 13 лет, естественно не знал и уже вечером рассекал на велике, гонял в футбол, дрался, боролся. В общем жил обычной мальчиковой жизнью.

    Травма 2?  (ШЕЙНЫЙ ОТДЕЛ ПОЗВОНОЧНИКА "Травма ныряльщика").
Примерно в том же возрасте, 13-14 лет, сейчас точно уже не вспомнить, прыгнул с берега высотой около 1,5 м головой вниз, в месте где все прыгали, при этом не обратив внимания на угол вхождения прыгунов в воду. Решив, всем "невдалым" показать, как надо красиво входить в воду при прыжке, встрял головой в дно! Оказалось, что глубина была около 0,5 м, все ныряющие про это знали, и поэтому входили в воду под острым углом. Я вошел свечкой! Выставленные вперед руки абсолютно не помогли, так как встреча с твердой поверхостью не ожидалась.  Сильный хруст в шее, темная пелена перед глазами, головокружение, шум в ушах (кратковременная потеря  ориентации в пространстве). Смех наблюдающих подростков, стекающая с головы глина... Необходимость в реабилитации перед сверстниками, повторные прыжки... Шея болела долго. Ночью, чтобы уснуть пил анальгин и сам себе рисовал сеточку йодом. Родителям не рассказывал, чтобы не ругали. В больницу не обращался.

   Травма 3? (ШЕЙНЫЙ ОТДЕЛ ПОЗВОНОЧНИКА "Травма на уроке физкультуры").
После получения команды от учителя на предоставление свободного времени побежали с одноклассником к шведской стенке на которой имелись наверсные турники. Он подбежал первым, взял турник двумя руками и перевесил на 1 ступеньку стенки выше. Я решил последовать его примеру, схватил турник, поднял вверх на вытянутые руки, а дальше все длилось секунды, я не успел даже понять, что произошло. Вместе с этим турником, я упал назад, но при этом ударился не головой или спиной, а шеей об этот металлический турник, представляющий собой металлоконструкцию из труб. Очень сильно ударился!!!
Как это лучше описать, даже не знаю... Представьте, лежит на полу штанга. Человек стоит к ней спиной, поднимает нечто тяжелое, со смещенным центром тяжести и падает вместе с эти назад, ударяясь шеей о гриф штанги. Как выяснилось потом, этот турник был не такой как остальные, он был ОЧЕНЬ ТЯЖЕЛЫМ. Обычно его никто никогда не трогал, а перевешивали его в двоем. Никому дома не рассказывал, в больницу не обращался.

Вероятно были и другие травмы, которые менее запомнились, но у кого их не было...

Уважаемые врачи! Прошу ваших советов по поводу того, с чего начать, как и чем заниматься, с целью профилактики остеохондроза, спондилоартроза и протрузий м/п дисков, с учетом всех моих физиологических и возрастных особенностей.
Не хочется дожидаться появления действительно серьезных проблем, с другой стороны и навредите себе тоже не хочу.
Сейчас хожу в бассейн, делаю ЛФК, заинтересовался такой вещью как цигун, посетил несколько групповых занятий, пока нравится. Сейчас обратился в восстановительный центр, где мне назначили ЛФК, массаж шеи и СМТ вор.области и п/кр области ниже L2 (видимо из-за гемангиомы в L1). Далее планирую взять абонемент в спортивный клуб, где есть разного рода групповые занятия, такие как пилатес, йога, тренажерный зал.
Можно тренажерный зал или нельзя, если можно, то что можно делать, а что лучше не стоит? Хочу избавиться от лишнего веса и немного нарастить мышечную массу, укрепить мышцы спины. Какие коррективы в этот процесс вносит наличие гемангиомы в теле L1? Размер приличный, но судя по снимку вроде как за пределы позвонка опухоль не выходит, но подбирается к границе. Нужна ли операция?
Спасибо всем, за ранее, за ваши ответы и внимание к моей теме!


----------



## La murr (8 Апр 2018)

@Anton_L, добрый вечер!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Anton_L (8 Апр 2018)

Рентген грудного отдела попросил сделать мне в положении стоя, при этом полностью расслабил мышцы спины. Обычно, за счет мышц, стараюсь держать спину прямо. Но со слов других, со стороны все равно выгляжу очень сутулым, если не горбатым.

   

Описание МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника 2014 и 2018 годов, сделанные в разных местах.

 

*Описание рентгена шейного отдела позвоночника от 14.02.18 (если правильно почерк разобрал).*
Ось позвоночника в в/грудном отделе искривлена, в ш/о отклонение её вправо. Выпрямленность сегмента C4-C7 с кифозом на уровне С3 - С4. Неравномерность междисковых щелей, снижение высоты С3 - С4. Замыкательные пластинки склеротированы. Разрастания и заострения полулунных отростков.
*Заключение: Остеохондроз, спондилоартроз ш/о п-ка.

Описание рентгена грудного отдела позвоночника от 16.03.18 (если правильно почерк разобрал).*
Ось п-ка искривлена, асимметрия тел п-ков. Усиление кифоза. Снижение высоты передних отделов тел п-ков D10 - L1. Неравномерность высоты дисковых пространств, Склерозирование замыкательных пластин, утолщение их.
* Заключение: Остеохондроз, спондилёз грудного отдела п-ка. Компрессия передних отделов тел D11-D12.*


----------



## Anton_L (9 Апр 2018)

МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела от 27.01.2018
Se: 101


----------



## Anton_L (9 Апр 2018)

Se: 201


----------



## Anton_L (9 Апр 2018)

Se: 301


----------



## Anton_L (9 Апр 2018)

Se: 401 (1-16)


----------



## Anton_L (9 Апр 2018)

Se: 401 (17-21)


----------



## Anton_L (9 Апр 2018)

Se: 501


----------



## Eduard1223 (9 Июн 2019)

@Anton_L, здравствуйте! Какие методы лечения выбрали?


----------



## Anton_L (10 Июн 2019)

Eduard1223 написал(а):


> @Anton_L, здравствуйте! Какие методы лечения выбрали?


Следую советам врачей этого форума))
Кому я все это расписывал??? Больше года прошло - ни одного ответа. Собственно уже и не нужно. Не лечится это все, имеет хроническую форму и постепенно будет прогрессировать. Но жить можно. Умеренная и регулярная физическая активность способна почти полностью избавить от боли в спине. Информации по упражнениям при остеохондрозе и болях в спине в  интернете полно в свободном доступе. Посмотрите комплексы на сайте клиники  @Доктор Ступин . Очень эффективны при регулярном выполнении. Облегчение почувствуете уже через 2 недели, а если будите дальше продолжать их ежедневно выполнять, то и вовсе про боль можете забыть. Ещё мне нравится иногда смотреть видео на ютуб-канале врача ортопеда-кинезиолога Антона Алексеева, где он очень доступно и наглядно объясняет почему у людей возникают проблемы с позвоночником и что можно делать, чтобы этого избежать или улучшить состояние, если проблема уже сформировалась. Имеется ввиду выполнение различных упражнений на конкретные группы мышц, изменения привычек неправильно ходить, сидеть и т.д.
За год по личным ощущениям для себя понял:

Бег - НЕТ;

Бег трусцой - тоже нет;

Ходьба пешком - ДА! В течении 40-60 минут, можно ежедневно! Около 5 км за раз. В среднем или даже быстром темпе. При появлении болей в пояснице делать перерывы или сокращать дистанции;

Скандинавская ходьба - вот прям вообще ДА! Только, если решите заниматься, то покупайте правильные палки и обязательно нанимайте инструктора, чтобы технику поставил. Вот прям вообще тема классная, но у меня пока не пошла, палки продал на той недели, чтобы без дела не стояли, но все ещё возможно вппреди.

Плавание спокойное (кролем, брасом, на спине) без резких движений шеей и толчков ногами - ДА!!! Можно ежедневно по 1 км, если время свободное позволяет;

Плавание интенсивное (спортивное) - нет;

ЛФК для спины - ДА! ДА! ДА! Найти комплексы не проблема. При слабой мотивации как у меня - лучше ПЛАТНЫЕ групповые занятия в определенные дни и время. Покупка аббонимента в фитнес центр станет дополнительным стимулом. Я посещаю групповые занятия в фитнес-центре, которые так и называются "Здоровая спина". Очень хорошо после них себя чувствую. Там нет упражнений, которые могут навредить. Очень эффективные занятия. Пробовал заниматься дома сам - хватает на неделю, потом бросаю;

Групповые занятия Цигун - ДА! Упражнения очень бережные, спокойные, плавные. Полный релакс. Способствуют не только избавлению от болей в ОДА, но и помогают  улучшить ваше психо-эмоциональное состояние;

Групповые занятия Йогой - не знаю, не пробовал, но предполагаю, что можно, но с большой осторожностью. Некоторые упражнения достаточно сложные и при определенных  проблемах с позвоночником могут усугубить состояние и даже привести к травмам. Сам не посещал ни одного занятия йогой, поэтому однозначно утверждать не могу. Просматривал йоговские комплексы упражнений, пробовал делать самостоятельно. Некоторые упражнения вызывали болевые ощущения в пояснице, с чего решил, что можно ими и навредить, если усердствовать. В принципе, большая часть упражнений для укрепления мышц спины в различных комплексах, позаимствована как раз таки из йоги, но там эти упражнения тщательно и специально отобраны, а на занятиях йогой инструктор может не учесть ваших проблем со здоровьем. Но точно этого не знаю. Планирую попробовать и йогой позаниматься. Главное правило выполнения все упражнений везде - делаем до появления боли, а ещё лучше вообще не делать те упражнения, которые вызывают боль.

Долго находиться в одном положении сидя или стоя - НЕТ. Стараемся менять положение самое редкое раз в пол часа. Если сидим на работе, то раз в 30 минут встаём и проходимая по кабинету. Если стоим, то наоборот присаживается. Дома можно и прилечь на 5-10 минут, например после стояния перед плитой или над раковиной, но лучше лежать без телефона) чтобы не сгибать шею и лежать не долго, чтобы брюхо не росло)

Поднимать и носить тяжёлое - НЕТ; для меня это вес больше 10 кг., определил экспериментально, могу поднимать намного больше, но спина потом болит. Для вас этот вес может быть другим, скажем 5 кг.

В общем делайте все по ощущениям, организм сам вам подсказывает как и что надо, учитесь его слушать. Больше умеренной физической активности и спина болеть не будет.


----------



## Eduard1223 (10 Июн 2019)

@Anton_L, спасибо что ответили! У меня очень похожая ситуация о которой вы писали. У меня и сколиоз и шейный лордоз схожий с вашим. Шея наклонена влево у вас вроде вправо, но не суть. Хотел спросить, а вы можете шею поворачивать одинакого до плечь? У сколиозников обычно атлант в блоке и вправлять его не вижу смысла т.к сколиоз все снова испортит. А вот хочется исправить сколиоз хотябы на несколько градусов.
А сам шейный лордоз вам удалось исправить?


----------



## Anton_L (10 Июн 2019)

Осторожно с упражнениями на мышцы пресса. Пресс обязательно нужно прокачивать, так как слабый пресс=неправильная осанка=боли и проблемы в позвоночнике и не только. Но не в коем случае не прорабатывайте мышцы пресса с помощью упражнений на скручивания. Такие упражнения действительно для пресса очень эффективны, хорошо все мышцы прокачиваются, но межпозвонковые диски вы так просто убиваете. Боли в пояснице и шеи усилятся, думаю, что и грыжу заработать можно, если её пока нет, а если уже есть, то усугубить.
Для пресса достаточно тех упражнений, которые есть в комплексах ЛФК для спины. Ну там велосипед,  подъем ног лёжа на спине,  можно с усилением с помощью тренажёра лыжника/пловца закреплённого на шведской стенки. Но только без скручивания туловища!

Есть мнение, что подтягиваться на турнике при протрузиях и грыжах вредно. Не согласен. Считаю, что вредно спрыгивать с турника после подтягиваний, так как мышцы и связки после виса временно растягиваются и при спрыгивании с турника можно получать компрессию м/п дисков и усугублять проблемы со спиной. Я подтягиваюсь на турниках, если могу достать до пола ногами и спускаюсь очень осторожно. Аналогично и на брусьях. Когда об этом не задумывался и быстро слазил с  правда турника, то действительно было только хуже. В том, чтобы повиснуть на турнике, чтобы спина не болела НЕТ никакого смысла! Эффект действительно будет, но облегчение будет временным и не продолжительным. А если делать это регулярно, то будет только хуже.


----------



## Anton_L (11 Июн 2019)

Eduard1223 написал(а):


> ... а вы можете шею поворачивать одинакого до плечь? У сколиозников обычно атлант в блоке и вправлять его не вижу смысла т.к сколиоз все снова испортит.


Да вроде одинаково поворачивается. Я 3 года бассейн посещаю 1-2 раза в нделю. Мало, надо чаще, можно даже каждый день. ЛФК тоже 1-2 раза в неделю. Вроде бы и не много, но ситуация значительно улучшилась, спина почти не болит.



Eduard1223 написал(а):


> У сколиозников обычно атлант в блоке и вправлять его не вижу смысла т.к сколиоз все снова испортит. А вот хочется исправить сколиоз хотябы на несколько градусов.


Не знаю ничего про атлант. Мне про это никто не говорил. Раз в год, иногда чаще хожу к неврологу и он мне чего-то там вправляет. Я не знаю, может и атлант. Мне после этого всегда лучше по неврологическим нарушениям, но если честно не значительно. После этого мне ещё и медикаментозное лечение назначают. Становится получше, но с каждым годом ситуация ухудшается. Признаюсь - неврологические проблемы беспокоят меня намного больше, чем боли в спине. Неврозы, депрессивные и тревожные состояния. До 30 лет все это тоже было, но вполне себе умеренно, совсем немного.  После 30 (+/- пару лет) поперло и с каждым годом все хуже. От этого и повышенная утомляемость и низкая мотивация в любой сфере. Реально жить мешает. Вот с этим что делать вообще не знаю и похоже никто не знает, пилюльки дают временный эффект и имеют побочки. Занятия спортом помогают, но полностью не спасают. Раз в год, ближе к весне, все равно прижимает.



Eduard1223 написал(а):


> А сам шейный лордоз вам удалось исправить?


А что разве кому-то это удавалось? Искривления позвоночника после 16 лет, насколько мне известно, исправляют только хирургическим способом и по серьезным показаниям. С помощью упражнений улучшить осанку можно, замедлить дегенеративные процессы тоже можно. Исправить искривление - думаю, что это навряд ли. Если только, как вы говорите оно не вызвано блоками определенных мышц, тогда снятие этого спазма может улучшить картину. Но это лучше у врачей спрашивать. Им виднее с высоты своего опыта. Но я в  чудесные исцеления подобного рода не очень то верю. В интернете помимо полезной информации можно встретить достаточно много откровенного бреда на эту тему. Мои рассуждения могут тоже кому-то показаться бредовыми, но я на истину  и не притендую, так как не имею медицинского образования и опыта наблюдения за больными, который есть у врачей. Все сугубо на личных наблюдениях.


----------



## Eduard1223 (11 Июн 2019)

Anton_L написал(а):


> А что разве кому-то это удавалось? Искривления позвоночника после 16 лет, насколько мне известно, исправляют только хирургическим способом и по серьезным показаниям. С помощью упражнений улучшить осанку можно, замедлить дегенеративные процессы тоже можно. Исправить искривление - думаю, что это навряд ли.


А вы делали новый мрт или рентген, лордоз такой же? Думаю что само плаванье за 3 года могло внести изменения.


----------



## Anton_L (11 Июн 2019)

Eduard1223 написал(а):


> А вы делали новый мрт или рентген, лордоз такой же?


Да делал. Совсем недавно получил очередную травму шеи по неосторожности. Шел быстро, смотрел виниз слегка согнувшись и  ударившись головой о низкий дверной проём инстинктивно резко откинул голову назад, при этом туловище на приличной скорости продолжило поступательное движение вперёд. Врачи это называют хлыстовой травмой. Было очень больно. Полная потеря зрения на несколько секунд,  сильный хруст в шее и падение на 5-ю точку. После этого было подавленное состояние целый день и две ночи подряд морозило под теплым одеялом при +25 в помещении. Онемения в ногах и мороз по коже. Шея болеть начала на 3-й день, когда отек начал сходить. Пришел в травмпункт проконсультироваться, сделали рентген, который не показал переломов и вывихов. Рекомендовано было ношение воротника Шанца пока боль не пройдет. Как дебил носил этот воротник целый день. С ним действительно меньше болела. Но как только его снимал было больно, особенно при поворотах головы, когда был за рулём авто. На МРТ никто не направил, сказали, что если денег некуда деть, то можете сделать. На следующий день сделал не потому что некуда день, а потому что ноги немели. МРТ показало протрузии в 2-х сегментах до 2 мм и врач сказал, что это очень серьезно, т.к. в шейном отделе 3 мм - это уже грыжа. Сказать травма спровоцировала выпячивание дисков или так оно и было сказать сложно, т.к. до этого МРТ шейного отдела я не делал. Хруст был вызван скорее всего растяжением связочного аппарата.
Онемения ног продолжались. Начала чаще болеть голова и усилился звон в ушах, который итак всегда есть, но тут стал сильнее. Тогда я снова пошел к своему неврологу. Он сразу определил с левой стороны растяжение связок, а с правой блок. Что-то опять мне вправил) я правда не знаю, что и зачем он это делает, но этому врачу я полностью доверяю. Потом нашел тригерную точку справа на шеи, интенсивно помассировал её несколько раз и я почувствовал как мышца расслабилась, не самой мышцей я это почувствовал, а рукой до и после. ДО она была твердой, а  ПОСЛЕ стала мягче/элластичнее. Посоветовал день  ещё походить с перцовым пластырем на этом месте. Через 2-3 дня онемения прошли, подвижность шеи восстановилась и боль при поворотах почти прошла. Не знаю, что я бы и делал без этого врача, он меня просто спасает.
Теперь на счёт лордоза) я не присматривался, но думаю, что такой же)



Eduard1223 написал(а):


> Думаю что само плаванье за 3 года могло внести изменения.


Оно и вносит изменения, только не такие как вам хотелось бы. Как только я начал заниматься плаванием и примерно через 3 месяца пришел на прием к своему неврологу он сразу это заметил. Так и спросил когда шею начал смотреть: "вы чем-то занимаетесь? спортом?", я удивился "почему спрашиваете?" на что он мне ответил, что эластичность мышц очень хорошая, как у спортсменов. Я признался, что начал плавать 2-3 раза в неделю и получил его одобрение, он сказал, что очень хорошо, это чувствуется по мышцам. Правда почему-то он мне сказал, что 2 раза в неделю вполне достаточно, больше и не надо, а мне самому думается, что хуже не будет даже если каждый день.
В этот раз после снятия блока после травмы я его спросил на счёт того, что может мне походить на массаж шейного отдела. На что он мне ответил, что для меня в этом нет ни какой необходимости, т.к. я плаваю и хожу на гимнастику, сказал, то мои мышцы в хорошем и правильном состоянии. Массажем можно добиться того же самого, но мне это не надо. Сказал продолжай заниматься и все. А вот до того как я начал плавать он мне наоборот рекомендовал 2 раза в год массаж шейно-воротниковой зоны делать. Из чего я сделал вывод, что массаж нужен либо ленивым, либо профессиональным спортсменам у которых мышцы в блоке из-за чрезмерных нагрузок. А если умеренно заниматься физкультурой, то это вовсе не обязательно. Хотя я все равно раз в год хожу) ну люблю массаж, что поделать)


----------



## Eduard1223 (11 Июн 2019)

@Anton_L, не знал что неврологи устраняют блоки. У меня неврологи всегда ассоциируются с медикаментами и советами. 2мм протрузия после 30 лет это наверное стандарт, но беречь шею надо, да и тот же сколиоз может сдавливать диски и резкие движения и т.д.
У меня кстате ещё две гемангиомы в грудном отделе вот тоже напригает , цементировать или просто наблюдать. Пока вроде меньше 50% позвонка. У вас есть какая динамика за столько лет наблюдений?


----------



## Anton_L (11 Июн 2019)

Eduard1223 написал(а):


> @Anton_L, не знал что неврологи устраняют блоки. У меня неврологи всегда ассоциируются с медикаментами и советами. 2мм протрузия после 30 лет это наверное стандарт, но беречь шею надо, да и тот же сколиоз может сдавливать диски и резкие движения и т.д.
> У меня кстате ещё две гемангиомы в грудном отделе вот тоже напригает , цементировать или просто наблюдать. Пока вроде меньше 50% позвонка. У вас есть какая динамика за столько лет наблюдений?


В поясничном отделе только то, что писал здесь выше. Каждый год МРТ делать не буду, деньги тратить на это не хочется. Может быть раз в 3 года или и того реже. Когда МРТ шейного отдела делали нашли ещё одну гемангиому в первом грудном TH1, но размер значительно меньше, чем в L1, поэтому про неё уже почти забыл. В L1 гемангиома конечно у меня приличная и перелом в этом сегменте может быть весьма неприятным. Но цементировать пока не буду. Перелом будет или нет ещё не известно. А операция есть операция. Прочность позвоночника обусловлена ведь не только плотностью костных структур. Многое зависит ещё от состоянии мышц, связок, суставов и дисков. Основную гласящую нагрузки берут на себя м/п диски,  а не тело позвонка. Диски правда у меня тоже не фонтан. Протрузии в поясничном отделе до 3.5 мм. Читал мнение врачей на этом форуме в соседних темах про гемангиомы. Пока не буду цементировать, а там видно будет.


----------

